# Topics > Sport > Training AI >  CAR.O.L, AI powered exercise bike for high intensity interval training (HIIT), London, United Kingdom

## Airicist

carolbike.com
carolfitai.com

youtube.com/CAROLbike

facebook.com/thecarolbike

twitter.com/carolfitai

linkedin.com/company/thecarolbike

instagram.com/thecarolbike

Co-founder and CEO - Ulrich Dempfle

Co-founder - Ratna Singh

----------


## Airicist

Perfect #HIITWorkout in 8 minutes 40 seconds. No sweat.

Nov 6, 2018




> Do you have time to jog for 1 full hour? Didn't think so.
> Instead, do two 20-second sprints on CAR.O.L... Yes, you read that right!
> 
> - Scientifically designed to be the most #efficientworkout ever created.
> 
> - Uses the first true Artificial Intelligence for #fitness. Learns your strength, and challenges you every time.
> 
> - For go-getters, #biohackers, and hard-charging people who want to be fit, but don't have a second in life to spare.
> 
> ...Just 40-seconds with CAR.O.L gives the same benefits as a 45-minute jog. Seriously. We have the science to back it up.

----------


## Airicist

Your first ride with CAR.O.L

Feb 1, 2019




> You must complete 6 introductory rides with CAR.O.L before you can access the protocols. This is so you can get used to the protocols.

----------


## Airicist

CAR.O.L stationary HIIT bike review 2020 [fit in 40 seconds]

Aug 4, 2019




> CAR.O.L Stationary HIIT Bike Review from the perspective of a CrossFitter.
> 
> CAR.O.L is a stationary bike for high-intensity interval training (HIIT) that can improve your fitness and health using artificial intelligence. What makes CAR.O.L unique is that every workout is only 40 seconds long — short enough that you won't even sweat. 
> 
> For this review, I tested CAR.O.L to find out how effective it is for improving my cardiovascular performance and how I could use the bike to complement my CrossFit training. To see how exercising with CAR.O.L looks like in action, check out the below video of one of my training sessions.
> 
> If you want to give CAR.O.L a try, use code MK150 to get $150 off your purchase.
> 
> CAR.O.L stands for Cardiovascular Optimization Logic and it's an AI-powered bike ergometer that gets you 132% healthier in 98% less time.
> ...


"CAR.O.L HIIT bike review [fit in 40 seconds]"

by Michael Kummer
August 8, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "A.I. Home Fitness Machines Push You Past Your Limits"
Using algorithms to craft efficient at-home workouts, these fitness gadgets put the artificial intelligence in pain and gain

by Ashley Mateo
May 12, 2020

----------

